# 476 Visa Eligibility for Computer Science?



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

I just came across visa 476 about which I had no information before. I completed my Master's degree of University of Illinois at Chicago (United States) in Computer Science (May 2017). I found out that institutes that are under Washington Accord, graduate students from these institutes are eligible for this visa. I checked the Washington Accord list and my University falls under it somehow. 
My question is, being a Computer Science graduate, am I eligible for this visa? The official visa page mentions other engineering professions like Electronics, Mechanical, Civil,etc. 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ing/skilled-recognition-graduate-476#Overview

Can someone who has information on this shed some light?


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Bump


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

ankur31 said:


> I just came across visa 476 about which I had no information before. I completed my Master's degree of University of Illinois at Chicago (United States) in Computer Science (May 2017). I found out that institutes that are under Washington Accord, graduate students from these institutes are eligible for this visa. I checked the Washington Accord list and my University falls under it somehow.
> My question is, being a Computer Science graduate, am I eligible for this visa? The official visa page mentions other engineering professions like Electronics, Mechanical, Civil,etc.
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ing/skilled-recognition-graduate-476#Overview
> 
> Can someone who has information on this shed some light?


As far as I know Computer Science and Engineering falls under IT and usually under ACS. Whereas other engineering discipline which usually falls under EA are usually eligible. 

As mentioned:

*Have engineering qualifications
Type of study
When you apply, you must have completed an engineering qualification in the last 2 years. This could be a:

bachelors degree
masters degree
doctoral degree
postgraduate diploma
This qualification must be in engineering discipline, like:

civil engineering
structural engineering
chemical engineering
environmental engineering
electrical and electronics engineering
mechanical, production and plant engineering
mining and material engineering*

Hence, from my view you don't qualify. But better check with visa/migration agent.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> As far as I know Computer Science and Engineering falls under IT and usually under ACS. Whereas other engineering discipline which usually falls under EA are usually eligible.
> 
> As mentioned:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I actually called the Australian Immigration helpline and even they weren't sure. The operator said that if my degree is in 'Engineering', I could be considered despite majoring in Computer Science. I also read some answers in some other forum where a couple of people from UK who had MSc in Computer Science or Software Engineering had been granted this visa.
I think the entire confusion is because of the Australian Govt not considering Computer Science/IT as 'Engineering' and putting these in a separate category ICT. Whereas in countries like USA and India, it still comes under engineering. As a matter of fact, the degree based on which I am considering to apply for this visa comes under the Department of Engineering of the University.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

ankur31 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I actually called the Australian Immigration helpline and even they weren't sure. The operator said that if my degree is in 'Engineering', I could be considered despite majoring in Computer Science. I also read some answers in some other forum where a couple of people from UK who had MSc in Computer Science or Software Engineering had been granted this visa.
> I think the entire confusion is because of the Australian Govt not considering Computer Science/IT as 'Engineering' and putting these in a separate category ICT. Whereas in countries like USA and India, it still comes under engineering. As a matter of fact, the degree based on which I am considering to apply for this visa comes under the Department of Engineering of the University.


In that case, I can advise you can take the chance. All you will lose is the visa fee + cost of medical. You will also need a letter from the uni.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> ankur31 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply. I actually called the Australian Immigration helpline and even they weren't sure. The operator said that if my degree is in 'Engineering', I could be considered despite majoring in Computer Science. I also read some answers in some other forum where a couple of people from UK who had MSc in Computer Science or Software Engineering had been granted this visa.
> ...


That's what I am thinking. Suppose that the visa gets rejected, will it effect my future visas like 189/190?


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

ankur31 said:


> That's what I am thinking. Suppose that the visa gets rejected, will it effect my future visas like 189/190?


476 Visa rejection will not effect 189 or 190, but you will need to be outside when you get the decision. Plus check with other visa conditions as each are different.


----------



## samNewbi (Jan 3, 2021)

ankur31 said:


> I just came across visa 476 about which I had no information before. I completed my Master's degree of University of Illinois at Chicago (United States) in Computer Science (May 2017). I found out that institutes that are under Washington Accord, graduate students from these institutes are eligible for this visa. I checked the Washington Accord list and my University falls under it somehow.
> My question is, being a Computer Science graduate, am I eligible for this visa? The official visa page mentions other engineering professions like Electronics, Mechanical, Civil,etc.
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ing/skilled-recognition-graduate-476#Overview
> 
> Can someone who has information on this shed some light?


so what was the result? is that possible?
I have a bachelor's degree in computer science from the University of tehran, am I eligible for this visa?
is a computer science degree include an engineering degree?


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

samNewbi said:


> so what was the result? is that possible?
> I have a bachelor's degree in computer science from the University of tehran, am I eligible for this visa?
> is a computer science degree include an engineering degree?


I got this visa eventually. So yes, Computer Science degree holders are eligible. Just check if your University is under Washington Accord. 


https://www.ieagreements.org/accords/washington/signatories/


----------



## samNewbi (Jan 3, 2021)

ankur31 said:


> I got this visa eventually. So yes, Computer Science degree holders are eligible. Just check if your University is under Washington Accord.
> 
> 
> https://www.ieagreements.org/accords/washington/signatories/


IT IS.
I'm so glad to hear that it is possible ...
peace


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

samNewbi said:


> IT IS.
> I'm so glad to hear that it is possible ...
> peace


Great!! Good luck!!


----------



## Karthik92 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi @ankur31 

How did you do your skill assessment for 5 points of 189 visa (as I can see in your profile)? Through EA or ACS?


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Karthik92 said:


> Hi @ankur31
> 
> How did you do your skill assessment for 5 points of 189 visa (as I can see in your profile)? Through EA or ACS?


Through ACS


----------



## MD Abu Rayhan (May 24, 2021)

How long did it took you to get the visa ?


----------



## tayyabnaseer786 (Jun 8, 2021)

ankur31 said:


> I got this visa eventually. So yes, Computer Science degree holders are eligible. Just check if your University is under Washington Accord.
> 
> 
> https://www.ieagreements.org/accords/washington/signatories/


Hey, sorry for pm'ing you here but I do have couple of questions and it would be very appreciated if you could help me in that regards. I am currently pursuing Computer science degree from Pakistan and my university does lies under the Washington Accord. I am a senior at my university. Can I apply for this visa? my cousin graduated from the same university in Electrical Engineering, he applied and have got the visa. Can I as a CS major apply for this visa? can you give me a rough over view of how this all works? and Can I once in Australia pursue masters degree and apply for PR too? You can message me on my facebook or here, how ever you wish. Thanks


----------



## Afnan Khan (Dec 13, 2021)

ankur31 said:


> I just came across visa 476 about which I had no information before. I completed my Master's degree of University of Illinois at Chicago (United States) in Computer Science (May 2017). I found out that institutes that are under Washington Accord, graduate students from these institutes are eligible for this visa. I checked the Washington Accord list and my University falls under it somehow.
> My question is, being a Computer Science graduate, am I eligible for this visa? The official visa page mentions other engineering professions like Electronics, Mechanical, Civil,etc.
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ing/skilled-recognition-graduate-476#Overview
> 
> Can someone who has information on this shed some light?


I am Computer System Engineering graduate and I completed my degree of Washington Accord affiliated University of Pakistan. My question is, am I eligible for the visa?


----------



## 2000.arta (9 mo ago)

is there anyone who could get a permanent residency after getting 476 visa?


----------

